# Fried Snickers



## drapetomaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

We tried these last year at home.

Ingredients: Frying grease, Filo dough and snickers.

I preferred the smaller ones, but you can use the large snickers as well (put a skewer in them length wise)

Freeze the snickers bar.

Take the frozen snickers, wrap them in filo fought, wetting the ends to seal them.

Drop them in the fryer until they're golden brown and/or float real good.


----------



## JTM (Feb 10, 2010)

i wanna see a picture of these


----------



## drapetomaniac (Feb 10, 2010)

We'l be making some a the end of the month 

This one is breaded:
http://alloveralbany.com/archive/2008/03/04/braving-the-deepfried-candy-bar-at-capital-q

There's a restaurant in downtown Austin, that serves them.


----------



## JTM (Feb 10, 2010)

hah, awesome.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 19, 2010)

That actually sounds pretty good!


----------



## RedTemplar (Feb 19, 2010)

What is filo dough and where do yo get it?


----------



## drapetomaniac (Feb 19, 2010)

Filo dough is the fancy crepe, almost paper like dough.  It's usually found near pie crusts or biscuits - it'll be refrigerated or frozen.  

There are some recipes for batter version out there too.  But I imagine you can use any reasonable batter you might be use to.  Just be sure the snickers are frozen.

I prefer the dough because I can mess up a batter like noones business


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm going to have to give these a try.  I've never had a fried snickers before although I've often joked with my friends from up north about them.  When I start listing all the fried items at the State Fair, I usually end up having to tell them, "This is the deep south, if it stand still too long, we'll throw it in the fryer."


----------



## MGM357 (Feb 22, 2010)

I wonder if a frozen snicker would stick to funnel cake batter?


----------



## drapetomaniac (Feb 22, 2010)

That's gotta be a sin.

I'd say if it was meant to fry something inside of it, the batter should hold.  Just don't forget to freeze the snickers.


----------

